# Anyone having IUI at Queens in Romford?



## HopefulHelen (May 19, 2010)

Hi
I'm Helen, new to this forum.
Had my first IUI on 10th May and AF showed up today............    
I tried to call them today and eventually got through and they said Maria would phone me back, but she didnt.
Apparently she is off th whole of June, so a little unsure what happens next?
ANy help would be gratefully received.

Helen x

Me 39 DH 41
1 IUI BFN


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Helen, I'm also at queens due to go for iui in a couple of weeks and have just read that maria won't be around in June and wonder where that leaves me. Will there be another nurse etc to do the iui, I really hope so cos I have had to abandon cycles in the past coa of bank holidays etc fallling when I was ready for iui and hope that the next cycle can go ahead?!


----------

